# Mosquito Monday Nighter 7/11



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Anybody fishing the tourney tonight at Skeeter?


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Storms cleared out just in time and the fishing was great!


----------



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

If anybody ever wants a fishing partner for these monday nighters or just wants someone to fish with during the week send me a message. I work weekends so I'm available Monday thru Thursday. I'll pay for gas and can meet you at any local lake.


----------



## Pingdaddie (Aug 1, 2011)

CatchNrelease said:


> If anybody ever wants a fishing partner for these monday nighters or just wants someone to fish with during the week send me a message. I work weekends so I'm available Monday thru Thursday. I'll pay for gas and can meet you at any local lake.


Are you looking for a fishing buddy for misquito? If so look up 3 Step @ www.cscohio.com He is part of are club and lives up there. He is retired and fish's alone through the week. Hes a good guy to fish with. And He fish's nearly everyday.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm usually fishing with my wife or my nephew, but on rare occasions I need a partner.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

